# Is this my Xtrail Heater Fan Resitor?



## bdjamesq (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have been reading every forum entry I can find regarding Xtrail heater fan resistor problems. I have a classic resistor failure scenario - fan only works on setting 4 - and I wish to replace it. Before I attempt to find a replacement part (I am in NZ) I thought I would make sure I could locate the offending item in the car and remove/replace it.

Firstly, I am not a car-tech person, but the instructions I have read seem simple enough. So, I removed the cover beneath the glovebox and looked up. After a lot of searching (and back-breaking contortions) I found what I think might be the resistor. It is at the back of the pump housing (which is white?) and it is set into another piece of bodywork. It has a large plug into it and is secured by two fairly fat screws. I took a photo in the hope to upload it here, but it seems I am not allowed to.

I know this sounds a little vague, but can anybody help with this?

Brian


----------

